

An Open Letter to David Cameron and the IOC - plam
http://www.stephenfry.com/2013/08/07/an-open-letter-to-david-cameron-and-the-ioc/single-page/

======
icecreampain
As a person who has had to flee a country due to the meddling influences of
other regimes, and having regular contact with people in a similar situation,
but from other countries, I can only say this:

Dear Mr Stephen.

Instead of encouraging your government to force your / their morals on others,
please tell them to leave the other countries alone. Time and time again,
whenever a regime change, or indeed any change, is forced upon another
sovereign state, it is the populace that invariably gets punished.

Change begins (and should stay) at home. Preferrably yours. And I shall
continue to live my life as I see fit, and the russians shall continue to do
the same. Don't like their policy X? Don't go there.

Your truly,

Someone whose country was fucked with and is now the crime and rape capital of
the world.

~~~
pedrocr
>Don't like their policy X? Don't go there.

That's precisely what he's arguing should be done.

